# me thinkin' go time tomorrow



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

......hooky


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

My buddy and I are going tomorrow to Sargent


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Went to Surfside this morning. Water was sandy and got pounded by big sets of waves. Maybe better tomorrow.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

had a good morning today in the west end surf. 5 keeper trout to 19" on bone/holo/ch SW plus a bunch of dinks. fished sunup til 10:30. 4' vis in some spots


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

What a day makes. Going Sat. morning.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

mccain said:


> had a good morning today in the west end surf. 5 keeper trout to 19" on bone/holo/ch SW plus a bunch of dinks. fished sunup til 10:30. 4' vis in some spots


Good for you! Thanks for the report!


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

mccain said:


> had a good morning today in the west end surf. 5 keeper trout to 19" on bone/holo/ch SW plus a bunch of dinks. fished sunup til 10:30. 4' vis in some spots


 nice! How was the surf on west end? Musta been calmer than SS for topwater?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

it was fine. a tad rough at 1st light but settled out and got much calmer by 8am-ish


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks pretty calm right now on the cams!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yup. kickin myself for not going this AM. i'm sure they'll be gettin on em


----------



## Klil (Apr 18, 2019)

I appreciate ya'll's post. Been lurking too long. Re-upped, got a password. Will try to add to the conversation when I go. Might not be worth the two cents, but....


----------

